# Albanian VPS/VDS



## AlbaHost (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello,


We would like to inform you that we are the first hosting company that provides VPS/VDS with low price located in Albania since 2008.


Our node specification:


- 2x Intel Xeon 5130 CPU- 48GB RAM- 4x 1TB HDDs- Hardware RAID10
 


Test IPv4: 31.171.155.10


- 512MB RAM- 256MB Swap- 1x vCPU- 10GB HDD space- Unmetered Transfer- 100Mbps uplink- 1x IPv4- XEN/Virtualizor- 5€/month- Order link: https://www.albahost.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=12


Payment methods are: Paypal, Bitcoin


More vps/vds plans can be found here: http://www.albahost.net/vpsvds.php


Please let us know if you need more info about our services.


Thank you.


----------

